# Polls and surveys



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

Not that I miss them that much, but I find it a bit funny that I can still see the polls in "new posts", I can even get into the "Polls and surveys" part of the forum that way, but when I go to the main page, there is no such thing as "polls and surveys" to be found in the subforum "general discussion", where I would expect it to be as there are still polls running and people posting in these threads.

Or so...

It was late yesterday...


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Will look into this, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MRC (Mar 18, 2003)

I have noticed the same thing as Jolle. Thought it was a temporary glitch at first, but it has been going on now for 4-5 days. The only way I can access Polls and Surveys is to go back from from my History page on Internet Explorer. 
And while some may view the demise of Polls and Surveys as a good thing, I still enjoy some of them and the discussions they generate. So let us know what happened, Pete...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Everyone,

I took at look at it, and I see what the matter is. However I want to wait until I found out whether or not Harri set it that way deliberately before I correct it. 

Cheers.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I want to wait until I found out whether or not Harri set it that way deliberately before I correct it.


Ay? Wot? Leave it alone.
Harri touches me pole an' I'll make him wish he were William Wallace.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

See, *post #37, 5 titles below this one in the same forum* ... So much for reading other threads before posting a question, uh? :twisted:

I will re-open it in a few minutes, now that it is 'safe' to re-open again.


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry, my fault. I saw that thread got closed for getting off topic, and after getting caught in between honey dew and chaucer, I admit I didn't look any further for very valuable information from our celebrated mod-team.

My sincere excuses 

As you observed :


kcp said:


> casual conversations in this forum makes it hard for users to sort and find the information they seek for.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Gary,

Tossing the old caber again huh? 

I can't say I was sorry to see the polls gone for that brief period of bliss.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I was just teasing you Jolle 



Jolle said:


> As you observed :
> 
> 
> kcp said:
> ...


I guess I should go back there and remove the excess stuff, then.


----------



## MRC (Mar 18, 2003)

Many thanks to our(often underappreciated)SOTW administrators for getting to the bottom of the problem....
I agree that the Polls and Surveys have been getting out of hand lately, especially with the resurrection of old(sometimes even 5-8 years old!)polls. But as my previous post said, I do find some(and I do emphasize the "some"!)polls quite interesting/informative. Have wondered before if there is any administrative way of deleting old polls or locking them so they can be viewed but not responded to or resurrected(kind of like what Kim was mentioning). So if it can be done, I am all in favor. Just my .02, for what its worth. Of course, you could start a new poll to get votes on the subject:twisted:.....


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

MRC said:


> Have wondered before if there is any administrative way of deleting old polls or locking them so they can be viewed but not responded to or resurrected(kind of like what Kim was mentioning).


Yes, we can delete polls or lock them but manually and one-by-one which is really a pain in the butt - Right now we been discussing the possibility of setting the forum so that polls automatically lock themselves after a period of time. The idea is a good one but currently, there is no way that we can tweak that

But meanwhile, there's nothing stoping you guys to start a new poll and to manually set it to expire in a week or two or three (sounds reasonable?) before submitting it - If you forget, you can always ask us to manually tweak it for you.

Whichever, about the many ressurected polls, we found and stopped the user who was doing it. So unless there are others interested in a permanent vaccation away from SOTW , massive ammounts of ressurected polls shouldn't be a problem of concern anymore.


----------

